# Lucid dreams... About shadow?



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Just gonna copypaste stuff that I wrote in r/jung in reddit, hope to get interpretations...

One time was waking up (in the dream) and seeing that the clock was blacked out, I'm unable to tell what the time is (But was sure it was morning) and when I checked the phone, same thing, the screen was covered with dark aura blocking the view on whats in the phone screen. Near me was my father and some random young dude with long grey hair to shoulder, both showed bitterness towards me for some reason, I was annoyed at them invading me, and this is realised I was dreaming and became lucid, because the behaviour was unrealistic for my father.

Next scene I found myself in a random place (I was in a building that has a greenhouse section), I was with 4 cats, really giving me the vibes of cheshire cat from alice in wonderland, I became lucid but with confusion. I asked myself "Is this is a dream?" and to my surprise, one of the cats responed "Yes", in human words (Not meow).

Next scene, I was inside a trading centre, I become lucid, there was people walking around me (What they represent and how my brain can simulate all of them individualy as each being a different unique human being doing their business?). Becoming lucid, I had only one quest, to find the Anima, I obviously have no idea how and where to find this character archetype since I'm terrible at using Lucid dream powers (They just dont work most of the time), so I just wandered randomly and aimlessly, until in a few second I was going to a random theatre placement which had posters of Disney cartoon movies (In my consciousness??), one was Wreck it Ralph 2 and another seemed like a Disney Princess movie (I'm sure it was Ariel?).

In the final scenario, I was outside, it was night, I was with someone, who is similar to that young guy with grey hair, expect he wasn't so hostile to me. I followed with him, being lucid at the same time. He told me to stop for a moment, and he said "Listen to me", I paid him attention. He showed me on a picture on the wall, that young guy with grey hair (And black-pitch eyes with grey dot at centre, same with my father), then he said with a singing voice chager "Promise to become one of them." and I easily understood that both my father and that young dude with grey hair is my shadow. The dream ended and I woke up.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Charus Channeling said:


> Just gonna copypaste stuff that I wrote in r/jung in reddit, hope to get interpretations...
> 
> One time was waking up (in the dream) and seeing that the clock was blacked out, I'm unable to tell what the time is (But was sure it was morning) and when I checked the phone, same thing, the screen was covered with dark aura blocking the view on whats in the phone screen. Near me was my father and some random young dude with long grey hair to shoulder, both showed bitterness towards me for some reason, I was annoyed at them invading me, and this is realised I was dreaming and became lucid, because the behaviour was unrealistic for my father.
> 
> ...


I'll bite. :tongue:

'Blacked out' objects - clock faces, eyes, phone screen, suggest lack of clarity or being unable to access information... being left without context. The 4 cats seem like the 'entry point' for unconscious awareness, being near a place where new life is nurtured (greenhouse).

Searching for the anima and coming across children's movies seems like your understanding of what you are searching for is undeveloped and caricatured, unrealistic and viewed from a far away vantage (vague movie posters seen from the outside of the theater). Again, being shown a poster of the young man and told about it with an unnatural voice, at the outside of the building, sounds like that aspect is currently inaccessible, flat, and not understood as 'real', despite its importance to you.

The crowd could be many things. It could be thoughts/feelings/concerns that 'crowd' your mind, making it difficult to pursue your goal. It could be conscious, waking life and how that makes it difficult to navigate the 'dreamscape' or 'unconscious'. Or it could be how you see other people - complete, while you search for 'pieces' of yourself. What do you think?

Also, how do you see the significance of the young man having long, grey hair? I mean, there is your avatar. lol


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Squirt said:


> Searching for the anima and coming across children's movies seems like your understanding of what you are searching for is undeveloped and caricatured, unrealistic and viewed from a far away vantage (vague movie posters seen from the outside of the theater). Again, being shown a poster of the young man and told about it with an unnatural voice, at the outside of the building, sounds like that aspect is currently inaccessible, flat, and not understood as 'real', despite its importance to you.


Huh? But how they are connected to the Anima? Is the Ariel the little mermaid poster I mentioned in this scenario part is the Anima?



Squirt said:


> Also, how do you see the significance of the young man having long, grey hair? I mean, there is your avatar. lol


Well, I just see hair as a tool of self-expression, depth, beauty and being powerfull. Regardless if male, It's still beautiful and sexy. But in another way, I just see this long hair "Beauty" kinda detached from the rest of the male population, which normaly has short hair, so I feel conflicted by this.

I dont remember at all why the guy with long grey hair, along together with my father gave distasteful expression towards me. My father is far from liberal views, and he sees long hair as feminine thing and he stated briefly that males with long hair are usualy transgenders and gays, so It's strange for the Guy with the long grey hair to side my Father, yet both cooperated briefly in my dream to make a mockery out of me.

Both my Father and the Grey haired guy had Black-pitch eyes, with a Red dot pupil at the centre of their eyes. In the dream I both identified them as with Shadow content, y'know the Shadow Archetype. It's kinda Strange to have 2 different shadows though, I though every person has only like one Shadow that they need to integrate.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Charus Channeling said:


> Huh? But how they are connected to the Anima? Is the Ariel the little mermaid poster I mentioned in this scenario part is the Anima?
> 
> Well, I just see hair as a tool of self-expression, depth, beauty and being powerfull. Regardless if male, It's still beautiful and sexy. But in another way, I just see this long hair "Beauty" kinda detached from the rest of the male population, which normaly has short hair, so I feel conflicted by this.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you equate beauty/self-expression and power. Why do you suppose that is? Not that this is a wrong thing, but how do you view it?

I don't think the poster is anima, exactly, but seems a subtle suggestion of the conflict you are grappling with. What do you think of the story of Little Mermaid? Many western folktales depict beauty as a sign of strength of character. Ariel is beautiful and innocent, but she idolizes a creature that is not like her and wants to transform into it. In order to do that, she gives up the expression of her soul (her singing voice) but realizes she cannot get what she wants without that part of her herself. It is the ugly and usurping sea witch that takes her soul away, for whom beauty is mistaken as a tool to conquer rather than express the true self.

In Japanese media, androgynous male antagonists display beauty in a different way. Their beauty is also a weapon, but the feminine principle is a part of who they are. It is dangerous by not conforming to expectations, and that makes them more disturbing or compelling villains. This idea is something you seem to have more of a direct relationship with, where a similar figure appears as your 'guide'.

Then, there is a sort of anima-related problem in our culture where men are considered 'weaker' if they have long hair. Your father seems like an influence in that perspective. It might give you some insight to read more about folklore from various cultures surrounding the role of hair and see what strikes a chord with you. It can be a symbol of femininity, but also vitality, magical power, etc. You've chosen this to embody some of your conflict. Any symbol you really connect with, I'd encourage you to find stories or depictions to reflect on.

What goes into the shadow is divisive, and so there can be many shadow aspects, probably more than two. On some level, you are strongly tied to your father's opinions on masculinity, but you also see the value of embracing the anima/creative principle (which is still in the shadow). They have the same goal - to provide you strength and identity, and yet they are antagonistic because they see different means of achieving that goal. This is often how the shadow appears, from my understanding.

Grey also seems significant - grey can be elderly, as in wisdom, or it can be approaching death (to make way for a major change). It is curious that you would see a poster of Ariel, whom has bright red hair, in contrast to the grey color.

Just thoughts - obviously no one is going to know you better than you know yourself! I hope this gives some ideas/avenues to explore for meaning. I'm focusing on only a couple things because there is so much in the few dreams you mentioned, it would take a long time to unpack it all.


----------



## Suraget (Jul 7, 2021)

Lucid dreams and astral projection are the same things from the point of view of science. Lucid dreams are induced at the state of consciousness, which borders with R.E.M. (rapid-eye-movement — dream phase which takes about 20 – 25 % ( 90 – 120 minutes ) of human’s dream endurance and lasts about 10 -20 minutes ) and vigil state. On average, the fast/slow sleep cycle is repeated four or five times per night. However, for many people, the valid point of the existence of the spiritual world despite the consciousness hasn’t been proved scientifically to exist separately from the physical body. Astral projection, lucid dream, O.B.E. ( out-of-body-experience) — all of them occur while all our processes of vital activity stay maintained that doesn’t prove the beyond yet. Though, you can invoke this state of consciousness via meditation too. To help you with mental concentration , there are many certain crystals. They enhance energy exchange with the universe by bolstering your chakras’ functioning. I, personally, buy crystals here https://astralplane.com/best-crystals-for-astral-projection/


----------

